# [SOLVED] SASL and MYSQ problem.....

## jecepede

Aloha !

I have installed a small mailserver and it seems to work but ok.

The only slight problem I have is that I can't send my mail via authenticated smtp ?

I have SASL and/or (?) courier-authlib trying to talk to my mysqldatabase.

I strated folowing the instructions from http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml but soon I realised I doid not want that so I switched to : http://high5.net/postfixadmin/

This seems to work OK.

I can make/delete/change users and mailaliasses that fully work. I also installed Squirrelmail and from there I can sent and recieve mail.....

Now the [BLEEP BLEEP] authenticated SMTP :

Ok, time for some errors :

```
Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: name_mask: subnet

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: warning: inet_addr_local[procnet_ifinet6]: Couldn't open /proc/net/if_inet6 for reading: No such file or directory

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: inet_addr_local: configured 0 IPv6 addresses

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: mynetworks: 10.0.1.0/24 127.0.0.0/8

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: user = postfix

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: password = [SEKRET]

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: dbname = postfix

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: table = domain

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: select_field = domain

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: where_field = domain

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: additional_conditions = and backupmx = '1'

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: hosts = localhost

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: mysqlname_parse: /etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf: adding host 'localhost' to list of mysql server hosts

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: connect to subsystem private/proxymap

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: send attr request = open

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: send attr table = unix:passwd.byname

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: send attr flags = 64

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: input attribute name: status

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: input attribute value: 0

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: flags

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: input attribute name: flags

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: input attribute value: 80

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: input attribute name: (end)

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: dict_proxy_open: connect to map=unix:passwd.byname status=0 server_flags=0120

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: dict_open: proxy:unix:passwd.byname

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: dict_open: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: user = postfix

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: password = [SEKRET]

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: dbname = postfix

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: table = alias

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: select_field = goto

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: where_field = address

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: additional_conditions =

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: hosts = localhost

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: mysqlname_parse: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: adding host 'localhost' to list of mysql server hosts

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: user = postfix

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: password = [SEKRET]

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: dbname = postfix

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: table = mailbox

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: select_field = maildir

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: where_field = username

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: additional_conditions =

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: hosts = localhost

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: mysqlname_parse: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: adding host 'localhost' to list of mysql server hosts

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: smtpd_sasl_initialize: SASL config file is smtpd.conf

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: watchdog_create: 0x80adad0 18000

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: watchdog_stop: 0x80adad0

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: watchdog_start: 0x80adad0

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: connection established

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: master_notify: status 0

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: name_mask: resource

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: name_mask: software

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: name_mask: noanonymous

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: connect from ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_list_match: ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net: no match

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_list_match: 10.0.1.243: no match

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_list_match: ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net: no match

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_list_match: 10.0.1.243: no match

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 220 postsmurf.wabbit-wion.nl ESMTP Postfix

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adad0

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: < ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: EHLO [192.168.1.94]

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 250-postsmurf.wabbit-wion.nl

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 250-PIPELINING

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 250-ETRN

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_list_match: ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net: no match

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: match_list_match: 10.0.1.243: no match

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 250 8BITMIME

Aug  4 06:46:40 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adad0

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: < ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: AUTH PLAIN AHBvc3RtYXN0ZXJAd2FiYml0LXdpb24ubmwAenRiYnM=

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method PLAIN, init_response AHBvc3RtYXN0ZXJAd2FiYml0LXdpb24ubmwAenRiYnM=

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded initial response

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: warning: ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 535 Error: authentication failed

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adad0

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: < ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: AUTH LOGIN

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method LOGIN

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Username:

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: < ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: cG9zdG1hc3RlckB3YWJiaXQtd2lvbi5ubA==

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: postmaster@wabbit-wion.nl

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Password:

Aug  4 06:46:50 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

Aug  4 06:46:51 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: < ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: enRiYnM=

Aug  4 06:46:51 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: ztbbs

Aug  4 06:46:51 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: warning: ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed

Aug  4 06:46:51 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: > ip-10-0-1-243.ip.prioritytelecom.net[10.0.1.243]: 535 Error: authentication failed

Aug  4 06:46:51 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[12220]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adad0
```

NB: I have cleared out the password (DUH) and the IP address....

Can anyone tell me what is wrong or gimme a hint ?

Greets

Jessy

----------

## kashani

I believe the problem might be that PostfixAdmin uses encrypted passwords unlike the Gentoo Virtual How-to. I recently built a Postfix Admin setup and here's how I set up SASL

First I changed cyrus-sasl to use Courier's authdaemon rather than talk to Mysql itself.

```

echo "dev-libs/cyrus-sasl             authdaemond -mysql" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge cyrus-sasl

```

Here's the /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf file

```

pwcheck_method: authdaemond

log_level: 3

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN

authdaemond_path:/var/lib/courier/authdaemon/socket

```

And the /etc/conf.d/sasluathd

```

# Initial (empty) options.

SASLAUTHD_OPTS=""

# Specify the authentications mechanism.

# *NOTE* For list see: saslauthd -v

# From 2.1.19, add "-r" to options for old behavior

# ie. reassemble user and realm to user@realm form.

# SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

```

IIRC you have to change the permissions a bit on /var/lib/courier/authdaemon so that SASL can connect to the socket. 

That's pretty much it. I also added the plugin to SquirrelMail to allow users to change their password from there as well rather than having to come out to the PostfixAdmin interface.

kashani

----------

## jecepede

Aloha !

Absolutely WONDERFULL ! I 

I got my Cyrus-thingy to stop talking to the MySQL database and now it is trying to talk to the authdaemon.......

```
echo "dev-libs/cyrus-sasl             authdaemond -mysql" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge cyrus-sasl 
```

BTW, The command above is unfamilliar to me. The file package.use doesn't even exist so I used :

```
postsmurf-v # USE="authdaemond -mysql" emerge cyrus-sasl
```

The last bit however was not really ok ?

 *Quote:*   

> IIRC you have to change the permissions a bit on /var/lib/courier/authdaemon so that SASL can connect to the socket. 

 

```
Aug  4 15:12:00 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[3283]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to Courier authdaemond: No such file or directory

Aug  4 15:12:00 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[3283]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed

Aug  4 15:12:00 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[3283]: warning: unknown[10.0.1.1]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed

Aug  4 15:12:00 postsmurf-v postfix/smtpd[3283]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 535 Error: authentication failed
```

And it gets even weirder :

```
postsmurf-v / # testsaslauthd  -u some-virtual-user@wabbit-wion.nl -p [SOMEPWD]

0: NO "authentication failed"

postsmurf-v / #   

Or even :

postsmurf-v / # testsaslauthd -f /var/lib/courier/authdaemon/socket -u some-virtual-user@wabbit-wion.nl -p [SOMEPWD]

size read failed

0: 

The localusers however, are OK !

postsmurf-v / # testsaslauthd -u some-locallinux-user -p [SOMEPWD]

0: OK "Success."

```

Did I REALLY miss something somewhere ?

Now I am back to square one, saslauthdb does not look in the MySQL database, only LOCAL users  ??????????

Greets !

Jessy

----------

## kashani

I think I forgot to mention a few things that I've probably taken for granted.

1. courier-authlib needs to be running and working.

I'm not sure how far you are in your setup, but since sasl is going to use Courier's authdaemon for auth, authdaemon needs to be running and working, Get pop3/imap to auth first. Once that works sasl should works as well.

2. package.use

When you do USE="blah -blahblah" at the commandline Gentoo doesn't preserve it going forward. So when there is an update to cyrus-sasl two months from now it'll be built with the old USE variables instead of the ones you want. You'll restart the daemons and your system will be broken at some in oportune time. You need to create /etc/portage/ and then create package.use for any settings you want to apply per package so that Gentoo will always use those variables on that package. Here's an example of mine.

```

popmail ~ # more /etc/portage/package.use

mail-mta/postfix                mysql ssl sasl vda

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl             authdaemond -mysql

mail-client/squirrelmail        virus-scan

net-www/apache                  -threads

dev-php/mod_php                 gd session

dev-php/php                     gd session

```

You can also create package.keywords package.mask and a few other in /etc/portage that have different functions.

3. chaning permissions on /var/lib/courier/authdaemon/

These are the default permissions

www ~ # ls -la /var/lib/courier/

drwxr-x---   2 mail mail 4096 May 16 15:32 authdaemon

You can do a chmod 755 /var/lib/courier/authdaemon/ so that sasl could actually connect to the socket or mess with the groups which might be more secure. For now I'd chmod just so you can get it working.

kashani

----------

## jecepede

Aloha !

This is one of gthe things I like sooooooooooooo muxh about Gentoo, the ENORMOUS forum-pages...

I came across a small story about pathing SASL, look here for more detail : http://frost.ath.cx/software/cyrus-sasl-patches/

So I thought, the current SASLAUTHD doesn't have it, maybe if I modify the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in the file /etc/make.conf

I then got version : 2.1.21-r1 instead of the "older" 2.1.20 version.

This version came with a MOUNTAIN of patches. After it installed I only hat to check my config file like so :

```
postsmurf-v / # cat /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

pwcheck_method: auxprop

auxprop_plugin: sql

log_level: 6

#mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN CRAM-MD5 DIGEST-MD5

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN

## http://frost.ath.cx/software/cyrus-sasl-patches/

## password_format: [plaintext|crypt|crypt_trad]

password_format: crypt

srp_mda: md5

allowplaintext: yes

## --> http://www.asyd.net/docs/cyrus-options.html

sql_engine: mysql

sql_hostnames: localhost

sql_user: [SPECIALUSER]

sql_passwd: [SEKRET]

sql_database: postfix

sql_select: SELECT password FROM mailbox WHERE username = '%u@%r' AND active = '1' LIMIT 1

sql_usessl: no
```

NOTE : the password_format: crypt option ONLY works if you compile with useflag crypt, but you already knw that....

As a final step, I used :

 *Quote:*   

> # "Simple but Perfect" mbox to Maildir converter v0.1
> 
> # by Philip Mak <[EMAIL PROTECTED]>

 

: to convert my box-files to maildirs  :Very Happy: 

 :Very Happy:   In simpeler words : I'm back in business !  :Very Happy: 

Greets !

Jessy

----------

## jecepede

Ho ho ho !

Thanx for helping me out :

 *kashani wrote:*   

> I think I forgot to mention a few things that I've probably taken for granted.
> 
> 1. courier-authlib needs to be running and working.
> 
> I'm not sure how far you are in your setup, but since sasl is going to use Courier's authdaemon for auth, authdaemon needs to be running and working, Get pop3/imap to auth first. Once that works sasl should works as well.
> ...

 

I was/am able to do everything but authenticate thru SMTP. I already was able to pop, to use imap, to use the webmail and to use the Postfix-Admin utility. 

 *kashani wrote:*   

> 2. package.use
> 
> When you do USE="blah -blahblah" at the commandline Gentoo doesn't preserve it going forward. So when there is an update to cyrus-sasl two months from now it'll be built with the old USE variables instead of the ones you want. You'll restart the daemons and your system will be broken at some in oportune time. You need to create /etc/portage/ and then create package.use for any settings you want to apply per package so that Gentoo will always use those variables on that package. Here's an example of mine.
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

Oops, my mistake.  :Embarassed: 

I didn't understand I needed to create it. Actually, wont putting these flags in the make.conf have the same effect ? 

Oh, no, scratch that question. In make.conf they will apply for ALL packages, and in /etc/portage/package.use they are only valid for selected packages.

THAT is a golden tip. Thank you very much for that.

I created the  /etc/portage/package.use - file too. Except, I used : dev-libs/cyrus-sasl      authdaemond mysql crypt

 *kashani wrote:*   

> 3. chaning permissions on /var/lib/courier/authdaemon/
> 
> These are the default permissions
> 
> www ~ # ls -la /var/lib/courier/
> ...

 

The permissions were correct, the owner however was root... So a quick chown postfix:postfix made it accesible, it didn't make it work thow  :Sad: 

Anyway...

Thank you goes to all who helped (Specially to kashani) me out  :Cool: 

Greets !

Jessy

----------

